# Dorico meter change



## goodgrief! (Jun 30, 2022)

Hi. I currently have a problem reaching Dorico technical support, so if someone here can help me out would be much appreciated. I'm using Dorico SE 3.5. Problem: nothing happens when I change the meter of a measure. i.e. I've written a whole measure in 4/4, and want to add another beat. when I change the meter of that measure to 5/4 - no additional beat appears, just the 5/4 at the beginning of the measure... Any suggestions?


----------



## sinkd (Jun 30, 2022)

Sorry--misunderstood. Change the meter in the next bar (back to 4/4?) and see what happens.


----------



## Robin (Jun 30, 2022)

This is basically the functionality that you are looking for.
Also, if you aren't aware, there is an excellent Dorico forum where all the developers post regularly and where there are a lot of helpful users: https://forums.steinberg.net/c/dorico/8


----------



## sinkd (Jun 30, 2022)

Robin said:


> This is basically the functionality that you are looking for.
> Also, if you aren't aware, there is an excellent Dorico forum where all the developers post regularly and where there are a lot of helpful users: https://forums.steinberg.net/c/dorico/8


The OP does not want to add or insert measures, they want to convert an existing bar to 5/4. It's a little counterintuitive coming from other programs. Faced with the same issue, I would continue to finish what I needed to write in the original meter, then insert the meter change/change back (if warranted).


----------



## Robin (Jun 30, 2022)

sinkd said:


> The OP does not want to add or insert measures, they want to convert an existing bar to 5/4. It's a little counterintuitive coming from other programs. Faced with the same issue, I would continue to finish what I needed to write in the original meter, then insert the meter change/change back (if warranted).


The linked post also refers to adding beats which you would probably need to do in his case as I suspect that the too short 5/4 might currently be at the end of his piece. As soon as you wrap your head around the principle that dorico understands music as a continuous flow and bars just divide this flow and are not confined units as in other scoring software it is much easier to understand what you need to do in order to get to your desired result.

It would probably alternatively also help to activate insert mode (press I) before adding the 5/4. This mode works like the insert mode in a text processor.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 30, 2022)

Robin said:


> The linked post also refers to adding beats which you would probably need to do in his case as I suspect that the too short 5/4 might currently be at the end of his piece. As soon as you wrap your head around the principle that dorico understands music as a continuous flow and bars just divide this flow and are not confined units as in other scoring software it is much easier to understand what you need to do in order to get to your desired result.
> 
> It would probably alternatively also help to activate insert mode (press I) before adding the 5/4. This mode works like the insert mode in a text processor.


Using insert and then changing meter to add beats is what I do too.


----------



## goodgrief! (Jun 30, 2022)

First - a big thank you to everybody for your input. Much appreciated!
1. Tried changing the meter in next bar [to 4/4] and then changing the current one to 5/4 - to no avial.
2. Didn't know about the 'add beat' option - thank you! However, when I tried this several times, it just pushed everything forward [including the notes in the next bar], so doesn't really help. 
3. Will check out the forum - thanks!
4. I've found a workaround - after changing the meter, I add another blank measure, and then everything falls into place [i.e. rests are finally added to the current measure].
Again - many thanks!


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Jun 30, 2022)

Insert mode in the house. Dorico rocks


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 1, 2022)

goodgrief! said:


> First - a big thank you to everybody for your input. Much appreciated!
> 1. Tried changing the meter in next bar [to 4/4] and then changing the current one to 5/4 - to no avial.
> 2. Didn't know about the 'add beat' option - thank you! However, when I tried this several times, it just pushed everything forward [including the notes in the next bar], so doesn't really help.
> 3. Will check out the forum - thanks!
> ...


This might be only with version 4 and on but there should be three types of
Insert and the last one will not spill notes over into a new bar if you change the meter. But again, that could be a v4 feature.


----------



## Leigh (Jul 1, 2022)

With Dorico 4 there are several insert modes, one of which allows you to insert beats and Dorico automatically manages the time signature changes: Insert Mode Scopes.

It is well worth the cost to upgrade to version 4.

**Leigh


----------



## Bollen (Jul 1, 2022)

goodgrief! said:


> 4. I've found a workaround - after changing the meter, I add another blank measure, and then everything falls into place [i.e. rests are finally added to the current measure].
> Again - many thanks!


That's what I always do, even though I know now (v4) there are better options.


----------



## goodgrief! (Jul 1, 2022)

> It is well worth the cost to upgrade to version 4.


I've already bought elements and am eligible to version 4, but my main PC is still on Windows 7... 🤷‍♂️


----------

